# *** BAND THREAD 2016-17 ***



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Post 'em up boys.

if you'd like to share your band story and data, this is the place.

No need to post specific location/ GPS coordinates - please don't!!!

Nor do we need your recovered band number - Just a little blurb about your successful hunt, the species, where it was banded and age should suffice for everyone here.


Good luck to everyone this season!


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 225943


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

View attachment 225944


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

September 2nd we were lucky enough to shoot two bands in "No Band Land" and also scratch out our 5 man limit. 

Band #1: banded in 2014 Allegan, mi too young to fly 

Band #2 : banded in 2013 Muncie, In too young to fly


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

View attachment 226065


Go these 2 on 9/10. Banded June 2016, too young to fly. Shot about 10 miles or less from where they were banded in West Michigan. Interesting thing was the numbers were not even close, they were several hundred numbers apart.


----------



## eriedawn79 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sunday sept 18th. 4 bands. No info yet.


----------



## Tail-Chaser (Feb 7, 2014)

eriedawn79 said:


> Sunday sept 18th. 4 bands. No info yet.


 Some guys can shoot 4 bands in a day and then some guys can't even lay in a field with a band flying over him.... The later is me...


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Honker shot September 9 2016. Banded June 2014 blairsville pennsylvania too young to fly.


----------



## eriedawn79 (Jul 1, 2015)

Took one more banded honker Saturday


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Male. Shot Sept 24. Banded too young to fly on Akimski island, Nunavut in 2011. Been to Attawapiskat hunting across from the island and never got a band. Figures that I'd get one in Michigan.


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

2 banded Canada Geese shot in Ellsworth area on 9/27/16

1 Male banded in Montcalm County, MI in June of 2015 too young to fly

1 Male banded in Starke County. IN in July 9 of 2014

Got another banded honker on 9/28, Will post results as soon as I get a chance to sit down and report it.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie Jr. (Oct 8, 2012)

We Called in a flock of 5, drop 3, I go out see a mines banded tell the boys, my buddy goes grabs the one he shot says his is banded too! Other friend picked up his and his is banded!!! 3 birds out of a flock of 5 banded


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Hen mallard I took today. Banded in Cutlerville on July 21, 2016. Kent county to Ottawa county. Not much of a story behind it but very exciting nonetheless! 
View attachment 229071

View attachment 229072


----------



## Kirkman17 (Jan 3, 2013)

A buddy managed to drop these two birds back to back. Ended the day with 23 all together. Great opener. Mallard drake and goose 
View attachment 229110


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

View attachment 229129
Wood duck band
10/8/2016 harvested
Oakland cty.

Tagged 2015 hatchling in wapello Iowa.

Neat stuff.3 years in a row southern lower opener.The other two were from Pennsylvania and new York.very cool.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Opening morning October 8th 2016. Geese were tough to finish today but we ended up with a limit regardless of there stubbornness. I called in a single and he lit outside the decoys. So I decided to walk towards him and get him when he jumped up. Well apparently he was a bit more alert than I thought, because as soon as I stood and took a couple steps, he decided to fly. I took a hail mary at what turned out to be 62 paces and dumped him like a point blank shot! I was chuckling to myself about the long shot when I was walking up to it. I took the top of his head, clean off. :yikes: I was admiring my shot so much, I never leg checked him. I got back to the blinds and was showing my buddy Shooter, so I rolled my hand over to show him the "lucky" shot and what to my surprise bling on his left leg! :lol: I just retired my lanyard which has my life long collection of bands this year and locked it in my gun safe. So i'm hunting with a bare lanyard, not anymore. This band looks sort of lonely hanging by its self.

:idea: Shoot more bling!


----------



## Hardwoods89 (Oct 8, 2008)

Got my first band in ten years of waterfowling on Tuesday. It was banded in Sandusky, MI in 2014, exciting stuff!


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Pair of goose bands


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Duck band from this morning


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Another banded mallard today


----------

